# Spsp 7-2-04



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Rays, Rays and more Rays. As the sun was going down I had two on at the same time!  

Only spot perch and dink rock wanted bloods. A half hour before leaving found out that the croakers wanted something different. I caught five in less than 30 minutes.

BAYFISHER: My son and I are tired of cleaning up your trash!!  There are dumpsters near the parking area. Please use them!


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

*What was it exactly ...*

that the croakers wanted, if you dont mind sharing that with us of course. I know how you feel about the trash. You can find a bag full in 10 mins there. People need to clean up their own stuff and keep the fishing spots clean for all.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*You Have To Keep Better Track Of Your Stuff Bayfisher*

I'VE SEEN YOU MAN YOU WOULD ALMOST LEAVE EVERYTHING BEHIND;TRASH,TACKLE,AND RODS N REELS.YOU HAVE KEEP TRACK OF YOUR STUFF WE CANT KEEP TRACK OF IT ALL FOR YOU.WHAT DA HELL.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, there AIn't no way I am touching this one  , have a happy 4th.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

spsp provide bags for everyone. the only thing they need to do is freaking  put there trush.. wait.. how many trush can you make .. the only thing you have is bait and bags for fish.. the other day when i was fishing. someone left a can of beer. anyway.. clean ur trush bitaches


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*they wanted*

People shrimp from Giant!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*SPSP Friday*

BR, I already shared this with you offline but I figured I would post it also.

I think me and Big Rad were near next to each other on the beach didn't know it... oh well.

We started at 6:30pm Friday and left at 5:00am Saturday. Bite was off and on. Got a few decent croaker and spot, and many dink rock. 

As BR said, the rays were doing their thing. When they were around, all the other fish were laying low. One highlight, I guess you can call it a highlight... was around midnight, my son hooked a ray with his big rig. I was sitting there laughing at him and I heard something off to my right. My favorite medium action Okuma set was heading to the Bay Bridge. Guess I hadn't loosened the drag and it laid the spike over and was already in the water. I dived in to retrieve it, got it back on shore and fought the sob for 10 minutes or so until it finally broke my line. The fight was fun, but having wet clothes for the rest of the night wasn't.  So much for laughing at my son.  

The bite varied between bloods and shrimp. I didn't notice a pattern. In fact, we got the most keepers on some old dead real stinky bloods. Didn't get anything on squid, bunker or PP except crabs.

Agree with BR about the trashy people. I picked up more than my share of other peoples' trash there. And folks wonder why our location choices are dwindling.   


BB


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Nice report guy's ! Thats a shame about the trash but keep up the good work and maybe the trasher's will take notice soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

the next time i fish and notice a trasher.. than i'll just tell them to freaking pick it up..


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Well if some people loved the sport of fishing the way that they sould love their self, maybe then they will take care of their surroundings


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*As a board member*

You would think that we could police ourselves. I know that I would be totally embarassed to have one of my brothers bust me out for being a slob   . When my son came back from where he was fishing and said "Dad your friend from the board is a slob. He left more trash than last time." all I could say was we'll have to remind him on the board. 

It's about the fishing, but it is also about setting good examples. Yes they have one of those sand grooming machines, but what happens when all that plastic blows into the bay?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*Trashy*

It's a delicate thing to tell someone to clean up after themselves. Especially someone you don't know out on the shore or pier. 

I guess you have to guilt them and if that doesn't work... at least you gave it a shot.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

YOU HAVE TO WATCH BAYFISHER;HE'LL LEAVE MORE BEHIND THAN TRASH.IT SUCKS WHEN WE HAVE A BOARD MEMBER THAT DOESN'T PICK UP AFTER HIMSELF.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP Clean Up*

BayFisher DID NOT PARTICIPATE in the SPSP Clean Up earlier this spring; but he was there all day fishing and I saw him help himself to the food; while we were down on the beach fishing.

What a piece of work. How low can you be.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Some folks are just plane nasty!! These folks are probable the same ones that throw bags of trash out the window on the beltway. Some folks feel that not cleaning up their mess creates jobs. 

Thats just an excuss to be trifling and nasty!! 

Keep it clean!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Is that so Orest?*

 THAT SUCKS!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BigJeff823*

Oh that is the facts. He is as low as them come.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Is this guy fictional?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

He is real.  

But you have to meet him and decide for yourself.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

real man bay the fisherman be. Confusing at times the messages written by he. wind blows hard, trash flies far, mosquitos bite and all at night. Heaven help me afford to fish. 33", 42", 23" and 47 dinks.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

HUSKY you starting to sound like BAYFISHER, Next you going to play with the cows out of season ??????


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Bayfisher*

THIS GUY IS ONE PICE OF WORK!HES A PICE OF CRAP!   CLEAN YOUR DAMN TRASH!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

WoW

Bayfisher...your making a ton of friends....   

Pick your crap up...


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Let's keep our playground clean


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

*Acronym Soup. . . . .PWT PM for the answer *

Sounds like if people feel this strong about trashy people.....cant we ban them from the site so they dont give the site a bad name to nonmembers that run into them...

Tiny


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I said I wasn't going to touch this, but I know I AIn't perfect, and we as fishermen should primarily worry about us and our actions, because somethings we just can't control, blame it on ones upbringing, moral feelings or environmental factors, but people are who they are. I think the point has been made loud and clear, so let us do what we can ourselves, carry out our trash, and if seen, no matter who may have left it, maybe just pick up a little extra trash to take out. This way, we show we care about our spots. No sense pointing fingers anymore, as long as there are places to fish, and people to fish them, there will be those who can carry in twenty pounds of food and drink, yet leave what may amount to a pound or two of trash, call it lazy or poor upbringing, or the plain and simple fact some people don't care.

Let's get back to the FUN parts of fishing.

Sorry,

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Yall having fun yet?*

 

Show me some love. No one gives me that much attention when I fling trash all over the place. 

I have trap...will keep it shut. This time at least.  LMAO


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Yall having fun yet?*

Of course.

Just tossing a few words around.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I'm with Shaggy! Statment well put Shaggy!

So, where are the fish people?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Little Fry*

Greetings your Saltiness,

If you ever make it up to SPSP let me know  

I'd be honored to fish wit ya!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know for sure where the fish are right now, but since this is a fishing site, I got a couple of rods loaded in the Jeep, gonna check out some local "out of the way" spots on the bay, and see if I can't have any luck. Bot sure if staying on the Island here, or maybe outside of ST Michaels, off Tillman Island down near the old CGS. Who knows, may be notheing but rays and crabs, but haven't wet a line since the Jeep went back to the "running" mode. Have played lots of golf, so now it's time to toss some bait, sit, contemplate the meaning of life, and if lucky, catch one or two finny friends.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well said Bob;Your point of view sounds good to me.Are you going to try around Crisfield?They got some Speckled Trout towards that way maybe Puppy Drum too.I caught a 4lb Speckled Trout casting lues in a creek near Crisfield.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Does anybody know*

How to make scallops from cownose ray wings? I figure that they were once used for this purpose I'll volunteer to "try em out".


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Big Rad use a round cookie cutter and season them up good and good luck  TRIGGER


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*2nd hand info*



Big Rad said:


> How to make scallops from cownose ray wings? I figure that they were once used for this purpose I'll volunteer to "try em out".


SO take it for what its worth, but my buddy brought home a cownose one time and cleaned it. He said you couldn't make scallops as th meat was stringy like that pull cheese. He fried it up an said it was very good but he's also eaten jumping mullet so......


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Since I said it*

I'll let you know how they taste. I'll do a google search for methodology....yeah thats the ticket.....


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Big Rad,

You might want to start your seach on eating rays right here on P&S. I believe there was a discussion on this topic within the last 6-9 mos. I don't remember from what state it originated.

Blue Heron


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Hey you guys......fishing must be pretty bad if we are talk about eating rays


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

That's all they have in the upper bay to eat,go south and catch the real thing(FISH).


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I'll sure will


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bid Rad try this*

Found this on the net.



http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/livehunts/stingray99/


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Orest*

That is an article taken from one of my bowhunting mags.

I have a freezer full of croakers and some rock fish filets. I HAVE been successful fishing SPSP  

I was speaking for those folks who are catching only rays. I have yet to land one. I have hooked a couple but felt no need to land them, however I plan to land my next ray and see how he tastes! I have too much time on my hands.....Remember?  

To those of you who know me I'll say with "tongue in cheek" that there are no fish at SPSP


----------

